

In Praise of Elitism - Kototama
http://syntax.wikidot.com/blog:8

======
triplefox
I think elitist pursuits are - just economically speaking - a tremendous waste
of brainpower, because people are fickle and may move on to other things after
investing the time to learn, without making use of their superior
understanding.

Where things are accessible to amateurs, the benefits are far greater as a
multitude of approaches and perspectives are available to advance the "state
of the art."

------
Eliezer
I've only learned a little category theory, but what little I've learned is
there because one of my friends was talking about category theory and I felt
inferior for not knowing it.

I'm starting to feel the same way about Haskell. This is a good thing. I'll
take whatever motivation I can get, so long as it makes me learn.

~~~
kragen
Yeah, feeling embarrassed for not knowing something is often an effective
motivation. The things I'm currently embarrassed about not knowing enough
about include history, Haskell, and digital signal processing.

